

How to Build a Lean Startup, step-by-step (live, starts at 1700 GMT, 10am PST) - teej
https://oreillymedia.webex.com/oreillymedia/onstage/g.php?d=666375606&t=a&now

======
sachinag
Twas very good. Slides will be made available on his blog,
<http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com>:
<http://twitter.com/ericries/status/1671711849>

------
dmix
Ahh, I missed most of it. Hopefully its posted afterwards.

------
coglethorpe
Can't hear his voice even with volume turned all the way up... Ugh. Seems like
a good webinar.

------
_pius
Thanks for the heads up . . . heck of a webinar.

